# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدي الطبي >  >  كيف تؤثر القهوة على فقدان الوزن؟ هل القهوة صحية؟

## حسين دراز

*بالنسبة لغالبية الناس ، في اللحظة التي يفتحون فيها أعينهم ، يفكرون بالفعل في تناول كوب من قهوة مقطرة سريعة التحضير. يشرب أكثر من 83٪ من الأمريكيين القهوة يوميًا ، ويستهلك معظمهم ما لا يقل عن 2 إلى 3 أكواب يوميًا. سواء أكنت تقوم بتخميرها في المنزل أو تناول بعضًا منها في مطعم محلي ، يبدو أن القهوة أصبحت الدعامة الأساسية في حياة معظم الناس اليومية. إذن ما هو المحصلة النهائية عندما يتعلق الأمر بما إذا كانت القهوة تعتبر صحية أم لا؟ مع تقديم أكثر من 1.5 مليار كوب يوميًا ، لا يسع المرء إلا أن يأمل أن يكون خيارًا صحيًا.

لحسن الحظ ، أظهر البحث الحالي أن القهوة تظل خيارًا صحيًا ، طالما أن الشخص لا يشرب أكثر من 3 أكواب في اليوم. يعتمد هذا المبدأ التوجيهي على حقيقة أن المكون الرئيسي الموجود في القهوة هو مركب يسمى الكافيين. الكافيين مركب طبيعي مصنوع من أكثر من 50 مصدر نباتي. في حين تم ربط الكافيين الزائد ببعض المخاطر الصحية المتزايدة ، عند تناوله ضمن حدود معتدلة ، هناك بالفعل العديد من الفوائد الصحية. 


يشتهر الكافيين على نطاق واسع بقدرته على "إيقاظنا" ، والتي تنبع من دوره كمنشط. يؤثر الكافيين على الجهاز العصبي المركزي ، مما يسمح للجسم بمحاربة التعب وزيادة الذاكرة وتعزيز القدرة على التركيز. يحتوي كوب واحد من القهوة أيضًا على عدد كبير من العناصر الغذائية ، بما في ذلك الريبوفلافين وحمض البانتوثنيك والمنغنيز والبوتاسيوم والمغنيسيوم والنياسين. بالإضافة إلى ذلك ، وجد أن الكافيين يقلل من خطر الإصابة بمرض السكري (النوع 2) والسكتة الدماغية ، ويقي من أمراض القلب والأوعية الدموية. كما وجد أن استهلاك القهوة يساعد في الحماية من مرض الزهايمر والخرف ومرض باركنسون. تم العثور على القهوة أيضًا لتكون فعالة ضد بعض أنواع السرطان ، بما في ذلك سرطان الكبد وسرطان القولون والمستقيم. لذا كن مطمئنًا أن الاستمتاع بفنجان من القهوة قد لا يرضي ذوقك فحسب ، 


بالنسبة لأولئك الذين يشرعون في رحلة إنقاص الوزن ، غالبًا ما تتم مناقشة مسألة إضافة القهوة إلى نظامهم الغذائي. هل ستساعد؟ هل تساعد القهوة حقًا على إنقاص الوزن؟ والأسئلة لا تزال قادمة. الخبر السار هو أن القهوة في الواقع قد تكون مفيدة في تحقيق رحلتك لفقدان الوزن. في الواقع ، تظهر الدراسات أن شرب القهوة يمكن أن يساعد في كبح شهيتك ، مما يساعد الشخص على تناول كميات أقل من الطعام وفقدان الوزن بسهولة أكبر. تعمل القهوة أيضًا كمدر للبول ، مما يسمح بفقدان الماء مما يؤدي إلى انخفاض مؤقت في الوزن أيضًا. بالنسبة لأولئك الذين يستعيدون لياقتهم من خلال التمرين ، يمكن أن يعمل الكافيين كمضاد أكسدة قوي يساعد الجسم على التعافي من التمارين. ضع في اعتبارك أن تناول القهوة أثناء اتباع نظام غذائي ، يعني الحد من السعرات الحرارية الإضافية التي يمكن أن تأتي من الحليب والسكر.


في حين أنه يبدو أن شرب كوب من جو هو بالضبط ما طلبه هذا الطبيب ، إلا أنه لا يخلو من مخاوفه. ففائض الكافيين يرتبط بالأرق والتهيج ويمكن أن يتسبب في تسارع ضربات القلب. قد يجد الأشخاص الذين يعانون من متلازمة القولون العصبي أيضًا أن القهوة تزعج أمعائهم ، حيث تعمل كمدر للبول وتحفز الحركة ، مما قد يؤدي إلى الشعور بعدم الراحة. يمكن أن يؤدي الكافيين أيضًا إلى زيادة نوبات الحرقة وعسر الهضم. بالنسبة لأولئك الذين يشربون القهوة بانتظام ، هناك قلق كبير بشأن احتمال إدمان الكافيين. بالنسبة للمدمنين ، فإن الانسحاب من الكافيين يمكن أن يؤدي إلى الصداع والارتعاش بسبب عدم وجوده في النظام الغذائي. تأكد دائمًا من التحدث إلى طبيبك - الذي لديه معلومات وتاريخ الرعاية الصحية - حول كيف يمكن للقهوة أن تفيد صحتك أو تضر بها.
خلاصة القول هي إبقاء تناول القهوة بحد أقصى 3 أكواب في اليوم يسمح لك بالاستمتاع بالعديد من الفوائد الصحية والمساعدة في إدارة الوزن وترك المخاطر الصحية وراءك. لذا انطلق واستمتع بكوب جو لطيف!
                        	*

----------

